# Big horn xl



## Thomas Sheppard (Jun 15, 2018)

ok so i’ve been eyeing up this Big Horn XL pellet smoker at dicks as its on sale for $299 right now, i also have a 20% off coupon which brings the price down to $239 and this particular model comes with 2 additional jerky racks. As far as i can tell the temp controls are exactly the same as the pitboss 820. I really wanted some real world feedback on this exact unit before i go buy it. Any likes or dislikes or problems


----------



## Steven Peters (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi Thomas, I had the same thought.  I saw the Big Horn XL pellet smoker on sale for $299 and I had a coupon as well from Dick's.  I made the purchase and all total my cost was just under $300 with tax.  I figured I couldn't go wrong at that price.  

In reading reviews on all pellet smokers, it appears a good portion of the complaints are for temp swings or operation errors.  Temp swings are usually natural and seldom effect the finished product.  Operation errors are usually just a symptom of not reading the instructions or a learning curve through trial and error.  So, I jumped all in and got this model.

I love it!  I have smoked boneless, skinless chicken and pork butt thus far.  Both were great and I had no issues with the grill.  I did follow instructions on the cooking and cleaning afterward.  There is a short learning curve with the temp and "p" setting.  This will come with just some experience. It appears to be very similar to the Pit Boss 820 deluxe model. I would highly recommend this unit for anyone wanting to try a pellet smoker.  Understand at this price point, its not going to be top of the line, but it will perform as good as most higher end units and the food quality will be fantastic.  Tastes even better knowing the small investment I made on the overall smoker.


----------



## Jason rednour (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi all. I’m a first timer here on the forums and just looking for some help. I recently bought the big horn xl pellet grill from dicks sporting goods in southern Illinois.  I used it about 4 times and started using pit boss competition blend pellets.  When I turn it to smoke it would take about 2 minutes and then the pellet box where the hot rod is would he totally on fire.  I had all sorts of problems returning it and finally dicks exchanged it for a brand new one.  I cooked with it last night and it did great.  Went to cook again tonight and it started doing the same thing.  Total flames just shooting from the pellets around the hot rod. Does anyone have any help or suggestions for me.  Anything would be great.  I’m about to trash it and go back to charcoal.  Love the grill and the taste but not sure what is going on.  Thank you in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## bregent (Aug 7, 2018)

You need to clarify a few things. The hot rod is located in what is commonly called the fire pot - there should be flames shooting out around it - that's how it generates heat. Are you talking about something else? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Jason rednour (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes that is what I am talking about and I will send pictures next time I light it up. Hopefully today or tomorrow.  It shoots flames so high that it shuts the entire grill down and the temp starts flashing.


----------



## Jason rednour (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## bregent (Aug 7, 2018)

That flame looks pretty normal for a pellet grill. Does that grill have both a heat deflector and drip tray? Are they both installed correctly?


----------



## Jason rednour (Aug 7, 2018)

yes it has both and yes they are I took them off to show the flame.  If that is normal would it be my thermostat messed up to keep causing it to flash and not get any hotter?


----------



## Thomas Sheppard (Aug 7, 2018)

Did you try putting the heat shield, drip pan and racks in and see how the temps looked? Mine looks the same as yours when i have it all opened up like that


----------



## Steven Peters (Aug 8, 2018)

This looks pretty normal operation for a pellet grill.  The test would be to make sure the heat shield and drip pan are properly in place and check your temps.  You might put a separate oven thermometer inside to get a second reading on temperature. I always start the unit on smoke and let it get going and come up to temp a bit with the lid open. Maybe a thermostat is messing up and sending too many pellets into the fire pot. I would recommend unplugging, cleaning/vac the fire pot and then restart.  Maybe you are starting with too many partial or unburnt pellets in fire pot causing a big flame up.  Just a thought.


----------



## Thomas Sheppard (Aug 8, 2018)

I noticed with mine if i dont vacuum it after every use it runs funny


----------



## Tyerant (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi I'm new to smoking and bought the Big Horn pellet smoker xl.  When I tried to use it, it doesn't hold the temp.  Any advice for a newbie????


----------



## mike243 (Jun 30, 2019)

Not enuf info to have a guess with mine wont hold temps, so whats it set at and whats the high and lows? Pellets put out more smoke at low temps so most will swing 30 degrees both ways from what you have it set on, depending on which controller you have outside temps and wind affect the temps


----------



## Tyerant (Jun 30, 2019)

So I watched it today with the heat shield off and after the initial pellet drop it doesn’t drop anymore and the grill eventually turns off.  That’s why it doesn’t hold the temperature.


----------



## Tyerant (Jun 30, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Not enuf info to have a guess with mine wont hold temps, so whats it set at and whats the high and lows? Pellets put out more smoke at low temps so most will swing 30 degrees both ways from what you have it set on, depending on which controller you have outside temps and wind affect the temps





mike243 said:


> Not enuf info to have a guess with mine wont hold temps, so whats it set at and whats the high and lows? Pellets put out more smoke at low temps so most will swing 30 degrees both ways from what you have it set on, depending on which controller you have outside temps and wind affect the temps


Thank you for your reply


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 26, 2019)

Steven Peters said:


> Hi Thomas, I had the same thought.  I saw the Big Horn XL pellet smoker on sale for $299 and I had a coupon as well from Dick's.  I made the purchase and all total my cost was just under $300 with tax.  I figured I couldn't go wrong at that price.
> 
> In reading reviews on all pellet smokers, it appears a good portion of the complaints are for temp swings or operation errors.  Temp swings are usually natural and seldom effect the finished product.  Operation errors are usually just a symptom of not reading the instructions or a learning curve through trial and error.  So, I jumped all in and got this model.
> 
> I love it!  I have smoked boneless, skinless chicken and pork butt thus far.  Both were great and I had no issues with the grill.  I did follow instructions on the cooking and cleaning afterward.  There is a short learning curve with the temp and "p" setting.  This will come with just some experience. It appears to be very similar to the Pit Boss 820 deluxe model. I would highly recommend this unit for anyone wanting to try a pellet smoker.  Understand at this price point, its not going to be top of the line, but it will perform as good as most higher end units and the food quality will be fantastic.  Tastes even better knowing the small investment I made on the overall smoker.


I've had a big Horn about 6 no.  Where can I get a digital control board? Anyone know


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 26, 2019)

Savanah Stoker   https://www.savannahstoker.com/coll...s/savannah-stoker-pellet-grill-control-system  is you best bet for a digital controller.


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 27, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> Savanah Stoker   https://www.savannahstoker.com/coll...s/savannah-stoker-pellet-grill-control-system  is you best bet for a digital controller.





retfr8flyr said:


> Savanah Stoker   https://www.savannahstoker.com/coll...s/savannah-stoker-pellet-grill-control-system  is you best bet for a digital controller.


Thank you. Much appreciated


----------



## miatawnt2b (Aug 28, 2019)

You could also get a GMG WiFi controller and wire it in and have all the WiFi's.


----------



## Erndoggy1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

miatawnt2b said:


> You could also get a GMG WiFi controller and wire it in and have all the WiFi's.


I was looking for a quick easy switch.  I'll wait a little longer to see if Big Horn get the DCB(Digital Control Board)


----------

